
See Through Walls with Wi-Fi [pdf] - jonbaer
https://people.csail.mit.edu/fadel/papers/wivi-paper.pdf
======
oberstein
Radar is kind of fun to get into, though 2 Ghz isn't a very good frequency for
(through-wall) imaging. [http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-ll-003-build-a-
small-radar-...](http://ocw.mit.edu/resources/res-ll-003-build-a-small-radar-
system-capable-of-sensing-range-doppler-and-synthetic-aperture-radar-imaging-
january-iap-2011/) has some SAR demos, and if you follow to Dr. Charvat's
website you can see he made a 10 Ghz system that images through concrete walls
very well.

~~~
b_emery
This is incredible! Thanks

------
comrh
Reminds me of techniques used to detect CRT radiation to rebuild what is being
displayed.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking)

~~~
omio
Anyone remember the program that would let you input an mp3 and it would flash
your CRT a certain way that you could pick up the song on an AM radio close
by? I believe it was called tempest like the codename.

~~~
omio
Found it: [http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/](http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/)

------
jhummel
Didn't Neal Stephenson write about this in Cryptonomicon? I never thought it
was actually possible.

